# [H] In Fidem | Das Syndikat - T11: 13/13 HM - T12: 7/7 HM - rekrutiert



## laserloui (24. März 2011)

In Fidem ist eine seit Anfang BC bestehende, progressorientierte Raidgilde mit Fokus auf Serverfirsts. Während all der Jahre waren wir stets zwischen Rang 300 und 600 der Weltrangliste platziert.

*Patch 4.3 Recruitment gestartet!*

*Im Moment suchen wir verstärkt nach folgenden Klassen/Specs:*

*HIGH*
Deathknight (DD)
Druid (Feral Cat)
Warrior (DD)

*MEDIUM*
Priest (Shadow)
Druid (Balance)
Shaman (Enhancer)
Paladin (Retribution)
Warlock
Rogue
Hunter
Mage

Auch Spieler andere Klassen, die In Fidem überzeugen können, haben zu jedem Zeitpunkt eine Aufnahmechance.

*Was wir dir bieten:*
- Eine über zwei Addons erfolgreiche und erfahrene Gilde
- Content Clear zu jedem Tier-Content auf dem RP-PVP Realm [Das Syndikat]
- Meta Erfolge / Achievements aus allen Raid-Instanzen
- Eine Gemeinschaft mit starkem Zusammenhalt
- Faire und gleiche Behandlung von Gildenmembern
- Gerechte und erfolgsorientierte Vergabe von Loot (Loot Council)

*Über uns:*
Ziel unserer Gemeinschaft ist es als Einheit, die miteinander und füreinander durch dick und dünn geht, jeden Tier-Content als erste Gilde des Realms clear zu kriegen ohne dabei den Spaß am Spiel außer Acht zu lassen. Wir liegen seit Jahren im weltweiten Vergleich zwischen Platz 300 und 600 und führen damit den Realm PVE-technisch an. In Fidem steht für Kontinuität, Qualität und Zusammenhalt.

http://www.wowprogre...ndikat/In+Fidem

*Progress (Cata):*
- Firelands Normal Mode: 7/7
- Firelands Hard Mode: 7/7

*Progress (Cata - pre Patch 4.2):*
- Content Clear

*Progress (WotLK - pre Patch 4.0):*
- Content Clear

*Progress (BC - pre Patch 3.0):*
- Content Clear

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*
- Mittwoch 
- Donnerstag
- Sonntag
- Dienstag

immer von 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr

*Wir erwarten:*
- Hohe Aktivität
- Fehler sind menschlich und passieren jedem. Allerdings solltest du aus diesen lernen können und die dir mitgeteilte Kritik umsetzen.
- Du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, das Durchschnittsalter unserer Gilde beläuft sich auf etwa 23 Jahren.
- Eine stabile Internetverbindung in Kombination mit einem ausreichend schnellen Rechner
- Ein funktionierendes Headset und die Bereitschaft im TS auch zu reden, gerne auch außerhalb unserer Raids
- Lernfähigkeit und Spaß am erlernen/legen neuer Encounter
- Das Bestreben der Beste in der deiner Klasse zu sein.
- Den Drang deine Klasse zu perfektionieren: Spielweise, Theorycrafting, Sockel, Enchants, Raidvorbereitung, Taktiken uvm.
- Raiderfahrung im aktuellen Content sowie möglichst viel Spielerfahrung aus früheren Endboss / HardMode Encountern
- Ein dickes Fell! Du solltest Spaß verstehen auch wenn er auf deine Kosten gemacht wird. 

Interesse bekommen? Dann bewirb dich unter http://www.in-fidem.eu oder per Mail an application@in-fidem.eu.

Wir erwarten eine vernünftige Bewerbung mit allen notwendigen Informationen über dich und deinen Character. 

Du kannst dich auch ingame mit unseren Offizieren auf einen Plausch im Teamspeak verabreden.
Ansprechpartner sind: Korash, Shaikya, Yulie, Loui

Herzliche Grüße
Loui


----------



## Santoc (25. März 2011)

/push 
7/13 Conclave of Wind down


----------



## laserloui (29. März 2011)

Valiona und Theralion 25er HC Down.
Somit 8/13

Al'Akir Hardmode zumindest im 10er Down.
Somit 9/13


----------



## laserloui (8. April 2011)

/push 

PS: nun darf ich ja wieder oder? *angsthab*


----------



## laserloui (15. April 2011)

/push


----------



## laserloui (25. April 2011)

/push


----------



## laserloui (8. Mai 2011)

hoch damit !


----------



## laserloui (16. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## laserloui (23. Mai 2011)

hoch damit!


----------



## laserloui (31. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## laserloui (7. Juni 2011)

/push


----------



## laserloui (16. Juni 2011)

/push


----------



## laserloui (20. Juni 2011)

Sinestra down!
Gesuchte Klassen aktualisiert!
GOGO!


----------



## laserloui (27. Juni 2011)

/push

Gesuchte Klassen aktualisiert!


----------



## laserloui (4. Juli 2011)

/push

Fireland Recruiting nahezu abgeschlossen.
Jetzt aber schnell bevor es zu spät ist!


----------



## laserloui (11. Juli 2011)

push push push!


----------



## laserloui (18. Juli 2011)

und hoch damit!


----------



## laserloui (25. Juli 2011)

und hoch damit!


----------



## laserloui (2. August 2011)

Beth'tilac down. Somit 2/7.

Hoch damit!


----------



## laserloui (5. September 2011)

5/7 nun! gogo bewerben!


----------



## laserloui (19. September 2011)

/push! Gesuchte Klassen wurden aktualisiert!


----------



## laserloui (27. September 2011)

push und so !
Bewerben!


----------



## laserloui (2. Oktober 2011)

Patch 4.3 Recruitment gestartet!


----------



## laserloui (7. Oktober 2011)

push und so


----------



## laserloui (10. Oktober 2011)

push und so


----------



## laserloui (17. Oktober 2011)

push und so


----------



## laserloui (28. Oktober 2011)

push und so


----------



## laserloui (4. November 2011)

/push und so


----------

